# Kindle Fire to HDMI?



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to use their Kindle Fire as a audio/video source for their TV? It seems like their should be a micro-B connector to HDMI conversion kit available, but the ones that are out there don't clearly state that; and I'd rather avoid the hassle of returning something because it doesn't work.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It doesn't look like you'll be able to at present moment.  It'd be a nifty function for some movies.  

Maybe there's a way to do it if it's rooted, but I've not bothered to root and play around with it.


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

jlward said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to use their Kindle Fire as a audio/video source for their TV? It seems like their should be a micro-B connector to HDMI conversion kit available, but the ones that are out there don't clearly state that; and I'd rather avoid the hassle of returning something because it doesn't work.


I would just buy one and give it a shot if it is out there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Get a Roku (<$100) and beam your Amazon and Netflix videos into your TV. You don't even need your Kindle Fire for that.

http://www.roku.com/roku-products?gclid=CI3cp_LMua0CFdGR7QodM1hU7Q

We love our Roku.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

From what I'm reading, USB Host support (required to connect any peripherals to the Kindle) is not available in the version of Android running on the Kindle (API 10, 2.3.3). USB Host mode was added to 3.1.

For those not technical: the USB Host is the computer, the USB client is what connects to the computer (keyboard/mouse, thumb drive, HDMI converter, ... Kindle Fire). In other words, the Fire cannot act as a computer (in terms of USB).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Get a Roku (<$100) and beam your Amazon and Netflix videos into your TV. You don't even need your Kindle Fire for that.
> 
> http://www.roku.com/roku-products?gclid=CI3cp_LMua0CFdGR7QodM1hU7Q
> 
> We love our Roku.


Roku is today's special on sellout woot

http://deals.woot.com/sellout

(note that link will go to something different if it's not Jan 5, 2012)


----------



## scorbeil (Feb 2, 2012)

Cables To Go makes a micro USB to HDMI cable...I have one.
I bought it to use with my Samsung Charge but haven't tried with my new Fire.
I'd love to hear if anyone has tried to display video on their TV via the Fire


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

scorbeil said:


> Cables To Go makes a micro USB to HDMI cable...I have one.
> I bought it to use with my Samsung Charge but haven't tried with my new Fire.
> I'd love to hear if anyone has tried to display video on their TV via the Fire


So you have the cable and want someone else to try it and let you know how it is? Why don't you try it and let us know?


----------

